# has anyone heard of...



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

or kept a "gara pinga pinga".

I can't find any pics on-line, and the closest I've come to it is that it is some sort of algae eater.

any info?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I can tell you you won't find a fish called a gara pinga pinga (good thing there are no spanish folks close). 

Its called a Gara Pingi Pingi or Pingi Logsucker. 

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=35036&pid=273223&st=0&#entry273223


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

Very cool! Thank you. The way I spelled it is how it is listed on a fish inventory. 

Have you ever kept one?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

looks like a small version or the common american white sucker, should be a real scavenger if the 2 are closely related. My grandfather caught a white sucker with a bolt that he was useing as a weight, the thing swallowed it! They have quite the appetite but from my obsercations of suckers, they seem timid and scare easily


----------

